# Vesuvius and wifi plug



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

I couldn't find any information about this, I want to run my machine from a wifi plug. I heard that it resumes what ever mode it was in when switched off but that isn't the case for my machine and it goes into standby mode. Firmware rev 1.17, is there an option/setting I am missing?

Also glad to be a new owner - now just need to make a shot that doesn't deserve the sink!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't use a wifi, I just set it to come on when I want and auto goes off within 2 hours dave C may be able help you. I am sure he uses one.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I use mine with such plug. You can disable stby from service menu.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

@L&R which option, currently I have 0:0 time set for the two I see? My service menu matches this manual: http://www.elcor.it/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Manuale-Vesuvius.pdf

-----

Backup:

The real time clock, it is battery powered. Say I remove the battery and the machine cannot keep track of time, what time does it default to. For example if it when turned on thinks it is 00:00 Monday then I can set my program to turn on 00:01 Monday. Follow up question does anyone know if all the parameters are stored in eeprom or volatile, as in, will removing the battery brick my system?


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

@DavecUK sorry to try and summon you, I have no offerings at this time!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mine works as it should e.g. It resumes in whatever on/off mode it's meant to be in, which is exactly how things should be designed to operate. I think the latest firmware may not be resuming that way due to an error introduced by Gicar when they did a small update to firmware....can't even remember why it was done. No extra functions added or anything.

Double check by programming your machine to be on....turn off the power at the mains, then switch it on again.....if it comes on in standby...then sorry, can't help you. I actually on't use mine on a smart plug (I use my Minima on a smart plug), the V is programmed to come on for 15-16 hours per day (only uses 70W) as I don't switch the service boiler on unless I need it. I figure I can afford 15p per day for the sheer convenience...... You have 2 on off times per day at least...but like I say, check it.

P.S. Check a "time to off" isn't set in the advanced menu.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Mine works on a WiFi plug, v1.17. Does it go straight to standby or as Dave says is there a time to off setting?


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

All the settings are set to 0 for the timers. Do you know if they share the firmware to reflash?

@catpuccino straight to standby. I even tried increasing time from 0 but no luck.

Anyone know if my battery idea has legs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

As an update the battery is tack welded in... I assume they bet it would never die. Well it took some prying (gotta say this was more scary than assembling a new PC), and now the RTC is dead. Powering off the machine for 10s at the wall seems to reset the RTC, however, it isn't as simple as that, I think it starts in an undefined "day" and therefore doesn't listen to the programs.

So that doesn't work... next thought is attach a wire to the screen to "press" the on button once powered on.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

cracked_bean said:


> As an update the battery is tack welded in... I assume they bet it would never die. Well it took some prying (gotta say this was more scary than assembling a new PC), and now the RTC is dead. Powering off the machine for 10s at the wall seems to reset the RTC, however, it isn't as simple as that, I think it starts in an undefined "day" and therefore doesn't listen to the programs.
> 
> So that doesn't work... next thought is attach a wire to the screen to "press" the on button once powered on.


 It is tack welded in and my fix (if needed in 10+ years or so) was to actually attach a holder to the existing wires so that a new battery could be slipped in as needed and the old one cut away. I think the RTC starts at Midnight on the 010107 or something like that....can't be sure because the only way to reset it is to cut the battery out and I don't really want to do that.

I do have the kit, software and connectors to flash the boards..... but it's a bit involved....so if new firmware ever comes out....


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

I have my fingers crossed it does, everything else in my house is smart and it really puts a downer on what otherwise is a great machine. In good news though, this morning I had a great shot to start the day!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

cracked_bean said:


> I couldn't find any information about this, I want to run my machine from a wifi plug. I heard that it resumes what ever mode it was in when switched off but that isn't the case for my machine and it goes into standby mode. Firmware rev 1.17, is there an option/setting I am missing?
> 
> Also glad to be a new owner - now just need to make a shot that doesn't deserve the sink!


 Mine is the same, I emailed Paolo and he sent me another Gicar board, i installed it yesterday but its still the same☹ will email again and update if any success


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

eddie57 said:


> Mine is the same, I emailed Paolo and he sent me another Gicar board, i installed it yesterday but its still the same will email again and update if any success


Great to hear I'm not alone. Really sounds like a firmware issue other than a board issue but good of him to send one anyway. Please keep me updated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Will do, there are quite a few on here with the same 1.17 firmware, but their machines are fine which is a bit odd


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

If it's anything like my software development you can make a change and forget to increment the version!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

eddie57 said:


> Mine is the same, I emailed Paolo and he sent me another Gicar board, i installed it yesterday but its still the same☹ will email again and update if any success


 Jesus, pretty soon it won't be worth him selling the machines on here.....


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Jesus, pretty soon it won't be worth him selling the machines on here.....


 We just swapped it, im sending the other board back to Paolo.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

eddie57 said:


> We just swapped it, im sending the other board back to Paolo.


 The airmail parcel cost is both ways isn't cheap.....


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> The airmail parcel cost is both ways isn't cheap.....


 yeah im paying to send it back which is fair enough


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

So an interesting thing is happening with my machine, and maybe it is linked to the standby change.

When switched at the wall off and on (with a battery) the machine comes back on at the correct time, but does not keep counting. When I then set it to on the clock on that screen is correct. Then if I go back to standby the clock works as it should.

Can Someone with a non WiFi plug compatible machine check this please?

Just got a video of this but don't know how to share it.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Mine is 1.17 fw ver as well.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I suspect they're using semantic versioning and the machine doesn't display patch release information (e.g. we see 1.17 instead of 1.17.x) or they're just doing versioning wrong, but doubt we're all on the same firmware.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Do yours have the clock issue too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

cracked_bean said:


> Do yours have the clock issue too?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Not something I've noticed, no.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

catpuccino said:


> Not something I've noticed, no.


So it might be connected to why it doesn't work in a WiFi plug. On some level the timer doesn't start so it doesn't realise it is in the program.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Just tried mine and its doing the same, clock doesn't move forward when in standby mode.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Just to confirm, mine does. So, whether related to the standby resume issue or not that's a bug of interest to Paolo I'm sure.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Awaiting a response.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Possible fix courtesy of Eddie57. Change the machine name to all caps.. though in doing this I did notice the letters behave weird so I wonder if just changing all the letters work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

cracked_bean said:


> So it might be connected to why it doesn't work in a WiFi plug. On some level the timer doesn't start so it doesn't realise it is in the program.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The way I resolved it (and I believe others have done it too) is to have the smart plug for let's say 1.5 hours on, e.g. from 5:00 till 6:30 am. I have set the V to start at 5:15 til 6:15 am. To my wife amazement I woke up several times in the beginning to check that everything was OK. Since then I am using it this way. I do not know whether this would help your issue but there is a way around if it is to have it On and OFF early in the day.

I am not sure you can switch the machine ON from external plug. Paolo might be able to shed light but he has not been around this thread.

Cheers,

John


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

John Yossarian said:


> The way I resolved it (and I believe others have done it too) is to have the smart plug for let's say 1.5 hours on, e.g. from 5:00 till 6:30 am. I have set the V to start at 5:15 til 6:15 am. To my wife amazement I woke up several times in the beginning to check that everything was OK. Since then I am using it this way. I do not know whether this would help your issue but there is a way around if it is to have it On and OFF early in the day.
> I am not sure you can switch the machine ON from external plug. Paolo might be able to shed light but he has not been around this thread.
> Cheers,
> John


Thanks John, but with the name now changed the machine works as intended returns to what ever state it was in. Just strange that it was linked to the machine name.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

cracked_bean said:


> Thanks John, but with the name now changed the machine works as intended returns to what ever state it was in. Just strange that it was linked to the machine name.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I inadvertently changed the name to capitals. It was the only option, I could not find a way to use small letters. I might give it a try. Thank you.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

John Yossarian said:


> I inadvertently changed the name to capitals. It was the only option, I could not find a way to use small letters. I might give it a try. Thank you.


 No John, for the wifi smart plug to work on some of the newer machines it has to be in capital letters VESUVIUS ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

eddie57 said:


> No John, for the wifi smart plug to work on some of the newer machines it has to be in capital letters VESUVIUS ?


 That's really odd...


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> That's really odd...


 Yup, I wonder what is your name set to?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

cracked_bean said:


> Yup, I wonder what is your name set to?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I was thinking exactly the same thing, Mine is in the front room powered down (been there since before Christmas) as I have other machines on the coffee bench. I should really plug it in to see, but it means filling it up with water and recommissioning it, which means putting it back on the bench. Trouble is I'm waiting for the Mara X and Elizabeth to arrive.

Trust me I will check as soon as I recommission the V. It's a pain to rotate machines, although I do try and put a different machine on the bench every so often. Most of my machines get little to no use


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

God, I'm so stupid sometimes. I just remembered something. When testing of course I photographed every screen on the Vesuvius because I do like to be thorough


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

eddie57 said:


> No John, for the wifi smart plug to work on some of the newer machines it has to be in capital letters VESUVIUS ?


 Thanks Eddie

mine is three weeks old, that makes it one of the new-ish ones ?.

At the time when I was setting the on-off times I wondered why when I reached the machine name I could only do it in capital letters. This might have been done deliberately by ACS. 
Anyway, it makes incredible coffee. 
Cheers,

John


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> God, I'm so stupid sometimes. I just remembered something. When testing of course I photographed every screen on the Vesuvius because I do like to be thorough
> <img alt="lol.JPG.b032cf06a94815e46fbbbc88aa99f7a3.JPG" data-fileid="36916" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_03/lol.JPG.b032cf06a94815e46fbbbc88aa99f7a3.JPG" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Great! So your name was capitals. They must have changed the name they set it to at the factory and I think they have used a corrupt character set (when trying to change the characters it automatically changed to a random other character) and for some reason that broke the clock and other stuff.

This is probably why it was so hard to diagnose at the factory, many thanks to Eddie for harassing them into finding a fix!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Very interesting. I am quite sure from memory that mine is set to VESUVIUS V10 though I'll check when home. I wonder if the software is using this field as an environment variable, in which case I wonder if there are any other small changes that take place depending on how it is set.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I must admit, something I never bothered changing was the name, sort of liked it and I didn't think it was important <lol> users eh, if only we didn't have them.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

catpuccino said:


> Very interesting. I am quite sure from memory that mine is set to VESUVIUS V10 though I'll check when home. I wonder if the software is using this field as an environment variable, in which case I wonder if there are any other small changes that take place depending on how it is set.


 Don't start...... 

or make your machine name the same as mine, then you're good to go


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

I find the best body in my cup with machine name COIJH, but I miss a bit of the clarity I had when I set COIHG. I think I might try COIJG next, anyone have any thoughts about difference between G and H?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Don't start......
> 
> or make your machine name the same as mine, then you're good to go





cracked_bean said:


> I find the best body in my cup with machine name COIJH, but I miss a bit of the clarity I had when I set COIHG. I think I might try COIJG next, anyone have any thoughts about difference between G and H?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Haha I was being semi-serious, i don't know much about the background of the firmware that runs on the V and if (big if) the name is being treated like an environment variable it could affect whether certain other variables like pump acceleration are listened to BUT I suspect this isn't the case. I'm just curious about the logic behind the scenes that made it impact resuming power state.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

catpuccino said:


> Haha I was being semi-serious, i don't know much about the background of the firmware that runs on the V and if (big if) the name is being treated like an environment variable it could affect whether certain other variables like pump acceleration are listened to BUT I suspect this isn't the case. I'm just curious about the logic behind the scenes that made it impact resuming power state.


I agree but I think it was more that the characters used were unsupported and that caused it to crash on boot (see the clock not changing in my previous post) then everything else just was a result of that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

cracked_bean said:


> I agree but I think it was more that the characters used were unsupported and that caused it to crash on boot (see the clock not changing in my previous post) then everything else just was a result of that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ah gotcha, hadn't followed the full story


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

cracked_bean said:


> I agree but I think it was more that the characters used were unsupported and that caused it to crash on boot (see the clock not changing in my previous post) then everything else just was a result of that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Mine was with lower case in the beginning and the clock was OK. I wonder if that was all that affected the "normal" operations.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

John Yossarian said:


> Mine was with lower case in the beginning and the clock was OK. I wonder if that was all that affected the "normal" operations.


It was the clock after a power cycle before turning it on by the screen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

cracked_bean said:


> It was the clock after a power cycle before turning it on by the screen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I am quite impressed with the clock accuracy. So far it has been spotless. Not that it is anything to scream about in the era of microchips but on a machine that gets hot regularly this is something.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Mine is called Gaggia since day 1 of use, works perfect ?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

L&R said:


> Mine is called Gaggia since day 1 of use, works perfect ?


 A very good one!


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

L&R said:


> Mine is called Gaggia since day 1 of use, works perfect


I guess it is just changing the name that is good enough maybe? Or are you saying Gaggia is a good name to use? Maybe Niche might have a good flavour?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Gaggia is fancy name to use that is it.

No kidding


----------

